# Shetland breeders



## babygoose (Dec 3, 2006)

I was looking through a driving magazine that a friend of mine gets from England. In it were several pictures of Shetlands. They were small, furry, little guys like the Thelwell cartoons. I have been looking at some breeders of classic and foundation shetlands and even they don't look like the shetlands in the magazine. Are there any breeders in the USA that breed "Thelwells"? I really don't care much for the modern shetlands and I don't like the hackney type movement.


----------



## Lewella (Dec 3, 2006)

There are a few breeders who breed for that look but not many. I have a few mares of that type but I cross them to the more refined individuals to add some width and bone back in.

There is a new registry that was started recently called something like the Shetland Pony Breeders (or Society, or something like that) of North America that's goal is to produce the Thelwell type pony.


----------



## babygoose (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow. Looks like I will have to import some Thelwells from England!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, they certainly won't cost you much!!!


----------



## Shari (Dec 5, 2006)

babygoose said:


> Wow. Looks like I will have to import some Thelwells from England!


Let me know if you do....because I have always wanted a few of the nice ones!


----------



## babygoose (Dec 5, 2006)

Unfortunately I am not ready to import any yet. My pens are currently full. I still have my draft cross mare that I am keeping for life, and currently riding and driving. Plus two oldies that are retired and living out their lives with me. Soâ€¦. I was thinking sometime in the future. I have one oversized miniature mare right now that looks more like a â€œThelwellâ€ Shetland than a mini. She is great and I love her, but her conformation isnâ€™t the best so I have no plans of breeding her. Just driving her and having fun. But since I got her, I want more minis!! And I am interested in the â€œThelwellâ€ type Shetlands. I am planning on a pair of minis someday for driving. And maybe a Thelwell Shetland or two. I wish more people in the US bred them.


----------



## spazkat (Dec 5, 2006)

babygoose said:


> And maybe a Thelwell Shetland or two. I wish more people in the US bred them.


The problem here is that the ASPC (*American* Shetland Pony Club) is a whole seperate registry than the British one. They made a conscious effort to create a different style of pony, hence the seperate registry. Its not just different "style" of pony at this point... those in England are a technically different breed (ASPC ponies are not registerable with the British registry and vice versa).


----------



## Shari (Dec 11, 2006)

So the folks that want a UK shetlands, either registers them in the UK or starts their own. Not a problem. :bgrin


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 11, 2006)

If you wanted to import and continue to breed and register as Shetlands I am sure the SPSBS would be only too pleased to cooperate in any way it could with you.

I also think there would be little market for them, realistically.

If I still had a lead rein rider I would be out searching for an (American) Arenosa pony, not, I am afraid, looking for a Shetland Pony!! (much as I love them)

I don't want Wally on my back (no, I REALLY don't :lol: ) but the majority of Shetlands, since they were never bred as Children's Ponies, just do not have the temperament for it.

They are also very broad backed- again they were bred to pull, not carry kids.

I always defend JRT's by explaining you cannot breed a dog to catch and kill rats then be surprised when it trees the family cat and accidentally nips an annoying kid- the same applies to Shetlands.

A lot are great little creatures but they are strong backed, strong willed and born with a very healthy sense of self preservation.

The sweetest mare I ever had was as good as gold on the lead rein but let her off and she would quietly walk under the nearest thing under which she, but not her rider, fitted.

She had had enough of being messed around by kids- she was happy to trust adults but there was no way she was going to start trusting kids again- even though we would never have allowed her to be misused.

We respected that and everything was fine. She neither bit nor kicked- ever- but if you wanted to ride her it was lead rein only!!!

It is NOT just a matter of how they are raised it is also a metter of what is in the blood





And I am speaking as a one time breeder and long term admirer of the breed.


----------



## Shari (Dec 12, 2006)

I was thinking more in the lines of good carriage ponies. I know a few people that need a bit more strong and stout ponies for driving where they do. They do not want taller just stronger.

Most of what they see in the US just doesn't fit the bill.

So who knows... in a few years I might try to bring a couple over.

Of course...you know what I have in horse's here and the native Shetlands do not sound any different than what I have. Smart Cheeky beggers all of them.



: :bgrin


----------



## babygoose (Dec 13, 2006)

Shari said:


> I was thinking more in the lines of good carriage ponies. I know a few people that need a bit more strong and stout ponies for driving where they do. They do not want taller just stronger.
> 
> Most of what they see in the US just doesn't fit the bill.
> 
> ...


Well maybe we can get together yet in a few years and get some imported!



:

I am interested in driving ponies too. I have no kids, no neices or nephews interested in horses, so I just want them for myself to drive! I want a pair of geldings.


----------



## Wally (Dec 13, 2006)

Was it the Christmas issue of Carriage Driving?

If so the "Thelwells" are all my lot 

I live in Shetland and have one or two of the Island original types. This is Andy and Charlie at a show in August. Andy is 41.5 inches and Charlie is about 40 inches.






This is Freddie the Frog (Foula Fred) who is about 38 inches. A very dear boy.






This is Nemo and Rinky Dink, very safe easy pair to drive.






And our little stallion under saddle and in harness











Whiffy and Andy doing Tandem Whiffy in the wheel is only small, she's about 36 inches and the smallest one we have.






And a bit of cone driving to finish






By the way England is not the home of the Shetland pony, neither is Scotland, It is a very thorny subject over here. Folk are often seen showing Shetlands wearing a tartan skirt or in parades they wear Tartan sashes. Plaid, or tartan is not worn in Shetland, Galic is not spoken, Bagpipes are not played,( there is a pipe band but that's run by a Scotsman).Nobody would be seen in a kilt.

Shetlanders have a tradition and heritage all their own, nothing to do with Scotland at all. We might be governed from Edinburgh, but that's their problem!    The Shetland dialect which is a language all its own is Norse. When I go to Norway or Iceland I can understand what they are speaking about.

This is one of Whiffy again with her owner, sadly out grown, but she learned to drive and is carrying on as a junior whip, with some success.






I agree with Rabbit'sFizz. They can make the most wonderful kid's ponies, but you need to ride shotgun on them, because they are too clever for the average kiddie who is small enough to ride them.

The pair, Andy and Charlie are not in any way a novice drive. They are a handful, but nevertheless a great team and great fun.

If you want a solid, driving pony, who can keep up with 16hh horses on a 20 mile drive. beat the socks off them in the cones and hazards, but are loving and affectionate, when they know who the boss is then the Island Shetland is you man.

Andy wouldn't scrape a kid off, neither would Norseman Froggie or Whiffy....there are no trees to scrape them off on! :lol: :lol:

Island Shetlands need work lots of it, a jockey small enough and experienced enough to ride them or a driver who wants a pony who is up for more than show drives. Showing to a Shetland is boring. Give them a X country drive, cones and Hazards and you will get them interested.

If you tell them to wait you somtimes get an opinion. Andy, on this occasion, with Charlie produced enough force to snap the pin on the pole! Nearly lost my backstepper and thank goodness for backrests on carts!






...having said all that Andy is 110% as an RDA driving pony. Never puts a foot wrong and allows all kinds of mistakes with drivers with additional support needs.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Wally, I knew you would put in a word or two of sense!!

I have argued black is white on this issue- having the Stud Book based in Scotland is tantamount to having the Welsh Society based in Hereford- it's near enough.

We actually bussed up to an AGM many years ago and were told to sit down and shut up we "southerners" had no right to speak about a Scottish pony.

Should not have said that to my small, very Scottish, very, very cross partner.

We had to physically restrain her.

I get very cross on behalf of the Islanders, I really do, and I make this point constantly and monotonously.

Just as the Icelandic Pony does not come from Norway, the Shetland Pony does not come from Scotland- in fact you are closer to Iceland than you are to Scotland!!!

And you would not catch me dead in a skirt- plaid or otherwise, or even a kilt!!

And, believe it or not, I am STILL a member of the Society- after, I think nearly thirty years, and I have not bred a pony for over ten years!!


----------



## Wally (Dec 13, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Oh how onderful to hear that, does my heart good! :aktion033: :aktion033:

I, for my sins am a Life member! I am utterly sick of the fight between the Isles, Scotland and the south of England.

There is a huge move on at the moment to get the Stud book housed in England. They don't seem to realise it is twice as expensive for us to get to Perth as it is to get there from England.....and twice as far.

Mind you I'm not sure Shetland is the right place for it either, would you beleive there is a North, South, East West, Island to Island divide here! If it was in Lerwick the folk in Unst would whinge! If it was at Sumburgh everyone 'cept the Ness folk whould whinge. Us West siders wouldn't mind if it was in Scalloway!.....  



:

Ho Hum, I just keep my head down, register my ponies, and do what I do, get the news letter and it goes in the cat box! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 13, 2006)

Wally said:


>


what a cool harness! i've never seen anything like this before. is it something only used in europe? it looks like it would be more comfortable for the horse than a collar or breast collar.

lisa


----------



## babygoose (Dec 13, 2006)

Wally, Yes!!! Those are the little guys I saw. It was Carriage Driving magazine. I LOVE your ponies!



: That is the kind I really like. I have never been a big fan of the hackney type movement and it seems like many of the shetlands here have that.


----------



## Shari (Dec 13, 2006)

That is what is called a Euro collar over here and a brollar? over there?

Problem over here is they are too big for most mini's and the quality of the leather we get is very poor.

Couple of friends got them and were not impressed. However I bet there are better quality ones across the pond.

Wow, Wally... I did not know they were saying the Shetland is a Scottish Pony!? I have _Always_ said they were from the Shetland Islands. Guess we get politcs where ever one goes.



:

Love the pictures of your Shetland, Shetlands :bgrin as always!

Now for the kilt...always did say my Hubby would look very :lol: handsome in one. His Mum is Scots and was born in the UK.

Not, mind you I have ever been able to get him in one!!



:


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 13, 2006)

Shari said:


> That is what is called a Euro collar over here and a brollar? over there?
> 
> Problem over here is they are too big for most mini's and the quality of the leather we get is very poor.
> 
> Couple of friends got them and were not impressed. However I bet there are better quality ones across the pond.


I don't have mini's........just two grade ponies (40" & 41")......gee, I'll have to look in to those.....we're looking for harnesses and don't want to get the breast collar type.


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh my.........now THIS looks like a Thelwell Pony!!

Pony on harness auction


----------



## Wally (Dec 13, 2006)

I make all my own harness.

I have just started to make my posh show harness for the show season 2007. thoght I'd make it a bit fancy, now regretting it as it is taking a long time.


----------



## Shari (Dec 13, 2006)

ForMyACDs said:


> Shari said:
> 
> 
> > That is what is called a Euro collar over here and a brollar? over there?
> ...


Check this place out. They have real scaled down working collars and have Deep V/ Freedom collars.

Got this info from another person on another list....was glad she posted it. I went ahead and bought their Freedom collar and will give it a try. When I get more money.. I plan to get their scaled down Collar and Hames...as I want to pair Maggie and her daughter up.

http://www.camptownharness.com/index.php?p...0b44a7d0ff743f7

If you have the bigger ones the Euro collar should work. But look for the higher end nice leather.



Wally said:


> I make all my own harness.
> 
> I have just started to make my posh show harness for the show season 2007. thoght I'd make it a bit fancy, now regretting it as it is taking a long time.


But I bet it will be very pretty and well worth the extra time! You will have to post pictures when you are done.




:


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 13, 2006)

Shari said:


> Check this place out. They have real scaled down working collars and have Deep V/ Freedom collars.Got this info from another person on another list....was glad she posted it. I went ahead and bought their Freedom collar and will give it a try. When I get more money.. I plan to get their scaled down Collar and Hames...as I want to pair Maggie and her daughter up.
> 
> http://www.camptownharness.com/index.php?p...0b44a7d0ff743f7
> 
> If you have the bigger ones the Euro collar should work. But look for the higher end nice leather.


LOVELY harnesses! Not sure if I can talk my husband in to spending $800 on a harness, but at this point we only need one (both ponies have nearly identical measurements and our cart is for a single pony only) so MAYBE I can do it.

The problem with looking on a website is knowing whether it's good leather or not. I found a few places that offer the "euro collars" but it's very hard to tell if they're good quality or not. If Wally were available I'd just hire a eurocollar made.



:


----------



## Shari (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, you can ask Wally if she makes them. :bgrin


----------



## Wally (Dec 14, 2006)

I just frightened myself, Normally I drive in breast harness and thought full collars might look nice for shows.

The cheapest I can make a Shetland pony collar is Â£500 each! So for pairs alone the collars will be Â£1000.

They will be getting breast harness pairs collars methinks.


----------



## Shari (Dec 14, 2006)

Ouch....no kidding Wally!


----------



## Wally (Dec 15, 2006)

No kidding, I frightened myself with that!  

Trouble is, mini saddles and collars take as much time to make as a big saddle. Okay there is a bit less leather in them, but time is the factor that makes them expensive.


----------

